# Media to make rhinestone template



## DGCustoms (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Roland GX24 that i would like to make my rhinestone templates with. I have the Funtime software to create the files. What can I use for the template media.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Fast Weed Stencil -22 mil 15 inch that I purchase from MySupplyHut.com. I also have a GX24. The GX 24 will cut this using a 60 degree blade. You do have to set the down pressure at 250 which is the top end of the pressure for the GX24. This is the one downfall for the GX24. You really need to be able to have more downward pressure. I am only using the Roland Cut Studio so I do not have the ability to cut the material twice. Does your software allow for a second cut. It is my understanding that if you can cut the material twice in the opposit direction you can use a blade longer. On the GX 24 you do have to have a sharp blade. Cutting the second time allows you to use the blade longer. Hope this helps. Big Lar!


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I use Hartco Sandblast mask. It is easy to cut and weed. I do use a 60 degree blade and use winpcsign . . . the software lets me make a double cut. Good luck.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Do a search here in tsf for rhinestone template material. You should find a bunch of different ones. They are all different and all require different levels of downforce. 
Also, some blades require less downforce than others. That's helpful for your GX-24 which maxes out at 250. I was told by some of the head guys at Roland a couple of weeks ago at the ISA Show that it's not good to constantly max out your cutter because it puts too much strain on the motor of your GX-24.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There is something new called sticky flock. Do a google search of it. I've been to their website several times and read the how-to's but it still doesn't make any sense. Waiting for a video on how to do it. But it's a new product for rhinestone templates. (see previous poster for more details).


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lben said:


> There is something new called sticky flock. Do a google search of it. I've been to their website several times and read the how-to's but it still doesn't make any sense. Waiting for a video on how to do it. But it's a new product for rhinestone templates. (see previous poster for more details).


Loretta, I feel your pain!! I've been trying to make a video for MONTHS! Last week I sat down with my 8gb HC digital card and my HD video camera and busted out a fabulous video... only to have it cut off 15 seconds before I was finished! Apparently, you're supposed to clear your digital card more often than once a year. 

I'm too much of a perfectionist and I need to get over that so tomorrow is THE DAY for me to make at least one video to show you guys what Sticky Flock is all about!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> Loretta, I feel your pain!! I've been trying to make a video for MONTHS! Last week I sat down with my 8gb HC digital card and my HD video camera and busted out a fabulous video... only to have it cut off 15 seconds before I was finished! Apparently, you're supposed to clear your digital card more often than once a year.
> 
> I'm too much of a perfectionist and I need to get over that so tomorrow is THE DAY for me to make at least one video to show you guys what Sticky Flock is all about!


 I'm not sure if it was your page or not, but one of the websites I visited about this stuff said they had a video but I looked all over their site and couldn't find one. I heard about this stuff from Ross from Clean Cut Blades. Will a 60 degree blade cut it? I've even thought of being a distributor for it, but I need to know how to use it first. Thanks for making that video. As far as clearing those cards goes, yep every now and then one must empty them, or buy new ones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lben said:


> There is something new called sticky flock. Do a google search of it. I've been to their website several times and read the how-to's but it still doesn't make any sense. Waiting for a video on how to do it. But it's a new product for rhinestone templates. (see previous poster for more details).



Sandy Jo(Monkeymeme) has a video up for sometime using the sticky flock

here is her youtube channel YouTube - Rhinestonemonkey's Channel


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> Sandy Jo(Monkeymeme) has a video up for sometime using the sticky flock
> 
> here is her youtube channel YouTube - Rhinestonemonkey's Channel


Thanks!

I know she's had that for awhile, but she took down all of her Sticky Flock videos last month. I didn't know she had put them back up.

I'm working on videos this week!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

So what's the work station made of? I have a plastic tray that I use for rhinestones. If I didn't confine them my cats would have them all over the house.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lben said:


> So what's the work station made of? I have a plastic tray that I use for rhinestones. If I didn't confine them my cats would have them all over the house.


The workstation is 16x20 and is covered with Sticky Flock.
It's what you use to place your templates on and brush your stones into. 
I store my stones in little bins with lids and pour them onto the workstation when I need them.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Can the sticky flock be stuck to anything? I don't need a 16x20 work station. My little bin works fine for the stones, unless I want to go bigger in transfer size. I could line the bin with it, or if I could keep the cats away from all those shiny things that scatter when smacked with a paw... ah they do make this business interesting. What size does this sticky flock come in anyhow? Is it in sheets? Rolls?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lben said:


> Can the sticky flock be stuck to anything? I don't need a 16x20 work station. My little bin works fine for the stones, unless I want to go bigger in transfer size. I could line the bin with it, or if I could keep the cats away from all those shiny things that scatter when smacked with a paw... ah they do make this business interesting. What size does this sticky flock come in anyhow? Is it in sheets? Rolls?


Sticky Flock comes in sheets right now but we do have plans to offer it in rolls eventually.
You can absolutely line your little bin with Sticky Flock and use that for your workstation! Right now they come standard in 12" x 18" sheets. 

When I first started out, I didn't have a workstation. I would tape a piece of Sticky Flock to the island in my kitchen and use that for my make shift workstation!

I think my 4-year-old would give your cats a run for their money... She though it would be a good idea to dump a 10 gross bag of Amethyst stones and a 10 gross bag of Montana stones into a 200 gross bag of Crystal Clear stones. After I'd spent hours sorting about half of the bag, she thought it would be a good idea to come over and take the rhinestone brush and sweep the piles together and mix them back up again!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, you're right. She has my cats beat on that one. I think I would've cried at that point.

I'll have to look into the stick flock. Now that I see what they're talking about.


----------



## Lorraine (May 23, 2011)

is this the right thickness etc for the template material ? i have hunted high and low for supplies in the uk and i think i have found it if this is the right product, any help is appreciated  i have just bought the silhouette SD to do rhinestone transfers, i have ordered the transfer tape, rhinestones and just need the template material to get started.

Roll widths: 15", 20", 25"
Roll length: 10 yds
Resist thickness: 0.9 mm
Adhesive thickness: 0.1 mm
Liner: Plastic (HDPE)
Max blasting pressure: 90 psi
Blade angle: 60°

 Hartco sandblasting masking tape. Ideal for use with IDA stencil cutting systems, Hartco 425 tape is suitable for blasting stone, wood, concrete, plastic and many other substrates. 
The tape cuts cleanly, has excellent dimensional stability for easy transfer to the job, has uniform high tack adhesive that stays with the mask on removal, and good resistance to the abrasive.


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

I am also researching for the right material, where can I get more info on this stinky flock
Lizzie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziesauve said:


> I am also researching for the right material, where can I get more info on this stinky flock
> Lizzie


That makes me want to go smell mine to see if it stinks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Sandy Jo(Monkeymeme) has a video up for sometime using the sticky flock
> 
> here is her youtube channel YouTube - Rhinestonemonkey's Channel



Thanks Katrina,, for directing poeple to the video of how to use the material,

Sandy Jo 
MMM


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

oops sorry, I would hope it does not stink lol
Lizzie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziesauve said:


> oops sorry, I would hope it does not stink lol
> Lizzie


You totally made me smile! LOL


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many materials out to use for templates here are a few I will name,, then start doing a research on here and find one that is right for you.

Graphtec Pink Template material

Das Template Material

ACS Black & Green Template Material

Hartco 425S Green Material

Hartco also has a Equalizer creme Template Material

Sticky Flock Template Material

OilBoard 

ChipBoard

and If I forgot any please add to the list.

these can all be cut with a Vinyl Cutter,


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

WOW Sjidohair, thank you so much, do you sell any of this stuff or can you recommend anyone?
Lizzie


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

lizziesauve said:


> WOW Sjidohair, thank you so much, do you sell any of this stuff or can you recommend anyone?
> Lizzie


I purchase mine from Divine Bling, Everything Rhinestones!. Now they are offering it by the roll instead of the single sheets!


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

omg i just clicked your link thingy that says something about you making custom templates, those videos are awesome, you really know your stuff, I think I will be up late watching all those. Can I order stuff right from your site there?
Lizzie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Lizzie
We are all here to help you !

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

Much appreciated!!
Lizzie


----------



## Bling iT (May 14, 2012)

biglar said:


> I use Fast Weed Stencil -22 mil 15 inch that I purchase from MySupplyHut.com. I also have a GX24. The GX 24 will cut this using a 60 degree blade. You do have to set the down pressure at 250 which is the top end of the pressure for the GX24. This is the one downfall for the GX24. You really need to be able to have more downward pressure. I am only using the Roland Cut Studio so I do not have the ability to cut the material twice. Does your software allow for a second cut. It is my understanding that if you can cut the material twice in the opposit direction you can use a blade longer. On the GX 24 you do have to have a sharp blade. Cutting the second time allows you to use the blade longer. Hope this helps. Big Lar!


I just looked up this material and it specifically says "not intended for closely spaced rhinestones". Think I'll pass.


----------

